# Laura Trott's hair



## Markymark (20 Aug 2016)

Surely at a level where every gram matters, isn't all that hair a handicap?


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Aug 2016)

Markymark said:


> Surely at a level where every gram matters, isn't all that hair a handicap?


Obviously not!


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2016)

Can we have a poll?


----------



## Tanis8472 (20 Aug 2016)

Probably same reason as Samson and Delilah


----------



## slowmotion (20 Aug 2016)

The women hockey players all seem to have wonderful hair.


----------



## Markymark (20 Aug 2016)

Ok. Trying not to make this abou the appearance of skilled athletes but it struck me that there's a fair of weight of hair.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

Markymark said:


> Ok. Trying not to make this abou the appearance of skilled athletes but it struck me that there's a fair of weight of hair.


You could say the same about Peter Sagan's thick mop of hair, or all the bearded cyclists. If it mattered, then I daresay each athlete would / did make the decision about priorities.


----------



## winjim (20 Aug 2016)

I heard that British Cycling had ordered their riders to keep their hair long, in order to avoid saddle sores...


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Well, it is true that Jo Rowsell Shand competes bald but I assumed that was to do with heat not weight.


And alopecia ....


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

winjim said:


> I heard that British Cycling had ordered their riders to keep their hair long, in order to avoid saddle sores...


Yup, in addition to looking at saddle position and the specific design of shorts and skin suit. And it worked: in the six months between the changes and the Olympics, none of the women's squad had any saddle sores.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Well yes but I meant sans rug.


Yes but it would be just plain daft to compete in your wig when you wear a helmet anyway. You really didn't give that much thought


----------



## foot_loose (20 Aug 2016)

Its not from choice in Joanna's case!


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2016)

I don't think I'd ever seen Jo Rowsell with hair until she appeared on the telly as a pundit the other night. It was quite disconcerting. I can understand why she would want to make herself look "normal" when not riding, but it's a shame the world works like that.


----------



## S-Express (20 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Obviously but she makes a decision about it. She could wear the helmet over the wig but doesn't. I am guessing it is a heat dissipation issue, not the weight.


This is the most absurdly idiotic comment I have read today. No offence like.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Well yes but I meant sans rug.


Apologies.


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> This is the most absurdly idiotic comment I have read today. No offence like.


Have you only just logged in?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> This is the most absurdly idiotic comment I have read today. No offence like.


Blimey ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I don't think I'd ever seen Jo Rowsell with hair until she appeared on the telly as a pundit the other night. It was quite disconcerting. I can understand why she would want to make herself look "normal" when not riding, but it's a shame the world works like that.


Actually I think she looks better without the wig, just not sure about the whispy bits ....


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2016)

Its them legs for me...oh boy


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

Why has this become about how female athletes _look_ rather than what I'm taking to be a legitimate query regarding the weight of hair?


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2016)

User said:


> None taken.



ive been let out today so give it time....


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Why has this become about how female athletes _look_ rather than what I'm talking to be a legitimate query regarding the weight of hair?



she's 100% perfect...


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Why has this become about how female athletes _look_ rather than what I'm taking to be a legitimate query regarding the weight of hair?


Are you saying that Markymark has posted something legitimate. I'm shocked, I really am and so will he be.


----------



## velovoice (20 Aug 2016)

@coffeejo I had much the same reaction when I saw this thread title, but to be fair there was a fair bit of banter about the effect Wiggins' sideburns may or may not have had on his performance...


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Actually I think she looks better without the wig, just not sure about the whispy bits ....


I just think she's lovely whatever her choice in the tonsorial department.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> This is the most absurdly idiotic comment I have read today.



That's nothing!

Surf the forum a bit. There's far worse to discover.


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> @coffeejo I had much the same reaction when I saw this thread title, but to be fair there was a fair bit of banter about the effect Wiggins' sideburns may or may not have had on his performance...


How can you compare Wiggins' sideburns to a woman who has a medical condition and doesn't have a choice in the matter?


----------



## Markymark (20 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Are you saying that Markymark has posted something legitimate. I'm shocked, I really am and so will he be.


Monkeys and typewriters.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

It seemed like a legit discussion until it turned to how Jo looks rather than the weight of hair and/or wigs vs "marginal gains".


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> How can you compare Wiggins' sideburns to a woman who has a medical condition and doesn't have a choice in the matter?


The thread title actually refers to the weight of Laura Trott's hair.


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> The thread title actually refers to the weight of Laura Trott's hair.


I know that, I was replying to a post.


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I don't think I'd ever seen Jo Rowsell with hair until she appeared on the telly as a pundit the other night. It was quite disconcerting*. I can understand why she would want to make herself look "normal" when not riding, but it's a shame the world works like that.*



I'm not sure this is it. I have a feeling that it's something she does because she likes to. She seems to have a variety of wigs and styles and the women's team seem to delight in nails and hair and all that kind of stuff.

You could perhaps argue that the pressure to conform is insidious but again, I have a feeling that kind of pressure doesn't influence her directly and I'm sure she's thought a lot about her condition and her image.


----------



## winjim (20 Aug 2016)

It's not so much the total weight as the weight distribution. Trott needs to put both her bunches on the left to gain full advantage, like those Felt bikes with their drivetrain.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Aug 2016)

Laura Trott is one outstanding athlete, she has great hair too but are these two one and the same?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2016)

The last 3 pages aren't about shaving legs are they?


----------



## winjim (20 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'm not sure this is it. I have a feeling that it's something she does because she likes to. She seems to have a variety of wigs and styles and the women's team seem to delight in nails and hair and all that kind of stuff.
> 
> You could perhaps argue that the pressure to conform is insidious but again, I have a feeling that kind of pressure doesn't influence her directly and I'm sure she's thought a lot about her condition and her image.


Rowsell Shand has said that she wears a particular set of wigs because they make her feel like herself, and she regrets cooperating with a Daily Mail photoshoot in which they dressed her in five different wigs to match five different outfits.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> I know that, I was replying to a post.


Which was in response to a post by me, which didn't mention alopecia...


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> It seemed like a legit discussion until it turned to how Jo looks rather than the weight of hair and/or wigs vs "marginal gains".


OK, I'll bite ....
Yes, no, maybe ....
I guess hair weight might be a useful marginal gain. BUT if it IS, would athletes especially female athletes be prepared to shave their heads for such a gain?
Jo R-S is a case in point for discussion as she naturally lacks hair but chooses to look like she has hair when not competing and as many of us expect a wig would be pretty uncomfortable under a helmet. However, if it is their looks that are a concern for females not to shave their heads for a marginal gain, I just wanted to say that Jo-RS's case to me at least demonstrates that baldness in women is not necessarily a bad thing despite our cultural norms. Super short hair works too ....

Have I dug a big enough hole yet?


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> You could say the same about Peter Sagan's thick mop of hair, or all the bearded cyclists. If it mattered, then I daresay each athlete would / did make the decision about priorities.





Fab Foodie said:


> OK, I'll bite ....
> Yes, no, maybe ....
> I guess hair weight might be a useful marginal gain. BUT if it IS, would athletes especially female athletes be prepared to shave their heads for such a gain?
> Jo R-S is a case in point for discussion as she naturally lacks hair but chooses to look like she has hair when not competing and as many of us expect a wig would be pretty uncomfortable under a helmet. However, if it is their looks that are a concern for females not to shave their heads for a marginal gain, I just wanted to say that Jo-RS's case to me at least demonstrates that baldness in women is not necessarily a bad thing despite our cultural norms. Super short hair works too ....
> ...


That's kind of what I said earlier. The point I was trying to make is that the discussion drifted to how Laura and Jo look (comments about legs and general attractiveness) rather than their prowess as athletes and/or the benefits of weight saving.


----------



## velovoice (20 Aug 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> How can you compare Wiggins' sideburns to a woman who has a medical condition and doesn't have a choice in the matter?


What? I was replying to @coffeejo, re thread title "Laura Trott's hair".... ?!!

ETA: Aha. I see @coffeejo has already cleared that up for you. As you were.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> Have you only just logged in?


----------



## winjim (20 Aug 2016)

Mass of human hair = 5mg/m
No of hairs on average blonde = 150k
Length of Laura Trott's hair = 0.5m
=>Mass of Laura Trott's hair = 375g

Mass of Laura Trott = 52kg
=>Proportion of Laura Trott which is hair = 0.7% w/w

Somebody check my working?


----------



## Markymark (20 Aug 2016)

0.7% I would imagine, is not negligible at such a high level.


----------



## winjim (20 Aug 2016)

Markymark said:


> 0.7% I would imagine, is not negligible at such a high level.


Back of a fag packet calculations notwithstanding, 375g does actually sound like rather a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## slowmotion (20 Aug 2016)

winjim said:


> Mass of human hair = 5mg/m
> No of hairs on average blonde = 150k
> Length of Laura Trott's hair = 0.5m
> =>Mass of Laura Trott's hair = 375g
> ...


Hair diameter varies a lot. 

http://hypertextbook.com/facts/1999/BrianLey.shtml 

We need Ms Trott to send us a sample strand.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

User said:


> The complete package of being a person has to have a value in all this.


....but only marginally ....


----------



## winjim (20 Aug 2016)

User said:


> The complete package of being a person has to have a value in all this.


I'm not dismissing totally the other 99.3% of her.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Aug 2016)

winjim said:


> Back of a fag packet calculations notwithstanding, 375g does actually sound like rather a lot, doesn't it?


That's getting on for the weight of a can of beer. Seems high to me.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Aug 2016)

She wears an aero helmet over her hair. The weight of the rider and bike is far less important than the aero set up on track. The additional weight of long hair v short is irrelevant in this context. If she was doing a hill climb it might be more of an issue but I doubt it.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Aug 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> She wears an aero helmet over her hair. The weight of the rider and bike is far less important than the aero set up on track. The additional weight of long hair v short is irrelevant in this context. If she was doing a hill climb it might be more of an issue but I doubt it.


She could use a smaller aero helmet if she had less hair though.


----------



## swansonj (20 Aug 2016)

User said:


> The complete package of being a person has to have a value in all this.


Just what I was building up to saying as I was reading this thread. The way a person appears is not just about how other people perceive them (which often edges into objectification and sexism, bad things) but how they perceive themselves - the self-confidence it gives them. I would imagine that the very real gain of increased self confidence outweighs any marginal gains of weight. 

I am a mere fashion-blind middle-aged male, but if I know that I'm giving a more important than usual lecture, I time my haircuts accordingly, not because I delude myself that a single person in the audience will care or even notice whether my hair is a centimetre longer, but because I know my confidence at "performing" and therefore the quality of the performance is a fragile thing that needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Which was in response to a post by me, which didn't mention alopecia...


Damn! Wrong recipient! Sorry about that.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 Aug 2016)

winjim said:


> I heard that British Cycling had ordered their riders to keep their hair long, in order to avoid saddle sores...



That's where I'm going wrong!!!!!


----------



## winjim (20 Aug 2016)

slowmotion said:


> That's getting on for the weight of a can of beer. Seems high to me.


I suppose the rate of shedding and regrowth means that my value of 0.5m for length is an overestimate, and 150k is at the top end of the range for number of hairs. Using 0.3m and 100k you get a result of 150g or 0.3% of total body mass.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Aug 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The women hockey players all seem to have wonderful hair.



Donald Trump doesn't seem to be held back by it either


----------



## slowmotion (20 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Donald Trump doesn't seem to be held back by it either


Mentioning Mr Trump's hairdo and comparing it to the hockey players' is not the sort of behaviour one would expect from a gentleman.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2016)

Five pages so far about some woman's hair. Then they say my threads go on a bit.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Your transformation into John Le Mesurier is complete.


Those kind words mean a lot to me, Adrian.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Your transformation into John Le Mesurier is complete.


It's been a lifetimes work ....


----------



## srw (21 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Why has this become about how female athletes _look_ rather than what I'm taking to be a legitimate query regarding the weight of hair?


You really need to ask?


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> You really need to ask?


Sadly, no.

I was, perhaps naively, trying to be polite.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Donald Trump doesn't seem to be held back by it either



His is farmed in Norway:


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Aug 2016)

slowmotion said:


> She could use a smaller aero helmet if she had less hair though.



But surely the hair provides additional absorbent material, thus benefiting the individual by increasing helmet efficiency in case of impact


----------



## User16625 (21 Aug 2016)

I find it odd that female athletes even go to the length of having their baps removed to save weight, become aero etc but still have hair, wear clothes etc.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I find it odd that female athletes even go to the length of having their baps removed to save weight, become aero etc but still have hair, wear clothes etc.


I didn't realise that The Great British Bake Off had become an Olympic sport.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Aug 2016)

It is all about the plaits, they seem to plait their hair just under the rim of the helmet almost ingeniously.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> But surely the hair provides additional absorbent material, thus benefiting the individual by increasing helmet efficiency in case of impact


That seems a


RideLikeTheStig said:


> I find it odd that female athletes even go to the length of having their baps removed to save weight, become aero etc but still have hair, wear clothes etc.


I suppose whipping out a pair of tonsils and an appendix would save a bit of weight.


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2016)

I am slower now without hair than I was when I had some.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Aug 2016)

screenman said:


> I am slower now without hair than I was when I had some.


That's cos you're now in a period of aggregating losses ....


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's cos you're now in a period of aggregating losses ....



Or maybe it is because I train on the bike a lot less.


----------



## smutchin (21 Aug 2016)

Rochelle Gilmour commentating on the Olympic MTB race just queried the Spanish rider's decision to wear a moustache because of the aerodynamic disadvantage.

At first I thought she was being serious but I wonder if she's actually taking the piss a bit after reading this thread.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Rochelle Gilmour commentating on the Olympic MTB race just queried the Spanish rider's decision to wear a moustache because of the aerodynamic disadvantage.
> 
> At first I thought she was being serious but I wonder if she's actually taking the piss a bit after reading this thread.


If she mentions bread and other baked goods, you know she's a lurker.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Rochelle Gilmour commentating on the Olympic MTB race just queried the Spanish rider's decision to wear a moustache because of the aerodynamic disadvantage.
> 
> At first I thought she was being serious but I wonder if she's actually taking the piss a bit after reading this thread.


What about Sir Bradley's sideburns then?


----------



## velovoice (21 Aug 2016)

slowmotion said:


> What about Sir Bradley's sideburns then?


TMN to me!


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2016)

slowmotion said:


> What about Sir Bradley's sideburns then?



They have the golf ball affect.


----------



## smutchin (21 Aug 2016)

slowmotion said:


> What about Sir Bradley's sideburns then?



I don't know. What about them?


----------



## goody (21 Aug 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I find it odd that female athletes even go to the length of having their baps removed to save weight, become aero etc but still have hair, wear clothes etc.





User13710 said:


> Being a man, you might not realise how horribly painful running can be when a person has large breasts.



He's probably not fast enough to catch them and ask.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Aug 2016)

screenman said:


> Or maybe it is because I train on the bike a lot less.


Keep telling yourself that .....


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Rochelle Gilmour commentating on the Olympic MTB race just queried the Spanish rider's decision to wear a moustache because of the aerodynamic disadvantage.
> 
> At first I thought she was being serious but I wonder if she's actually taking the piss a bit after reading this thread.


Just wait 'til you hear her comment about the Spanish _*male*_ riders!


----------



## winjim (22 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> That's kind of what I said earlier. The point I was trying to make is that the discussion drifted to how Laura and Jo look (comments about legs and general attractiveness) rather than their prowess as athletes and/or the benefits of weight saving.


You might find this project interesting.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/womensgoldmedalists/womens-gold-medalists-rio-2016/description

Doesn't look like it's doing too well with the funding, but I hope she at least does the poster. I might get one for my daughter's bedroom.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Do you have a link to this story? I'm pretty sure it would have nothing at all to do with 'saving weight' and 'becoming aero' and everything to do with being comfortable. Being a man, you might not realise how horribly painful running can be when a person has large breasts.



I can vouch for this. Years ago when i was into weigh lifting i had large pectorals that hindered my running so much that i gave it up. Have you suffered from the same thing Tiny?


----------



## User16625 (22 Aug 2016)

goody said:


> *He's probably not fast enough* to catch them and ask.



or good lookin enough


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Aug 2016)

Drifting slightly back on topic, how much of an effect to the cyclists aerodynamic goodness did the addition of the on board cameras make? Were all riders obliged to carry them, or just one rider per team? Has anyone done an analysis of riders with cameras vs riders winning?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> I'll say one thing for you, Accy, you have the greatest talent on CC for making yourself look really stupid. Pecs are muscles; breasts don't contain any muscles. Hope that helps. Now, why don't you go and play dressing-up and stop being such a creep.




It was a serious question. How was i to know you are a female. What with the revelations on Friday my mind is in turmoil.


----------



## swansonj (22 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> ....creep.


The exact word that had been in my mind since reading Accy's post. If I had been on the receiving end I would have felt it was a bit too personal for comfort.


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Drifting slightly back on topic, how much of an effect to the cyclists aerodynamic goodness did the addition of the on board cameras make? Were all riders obliged to carry them, or just one rider per team? Has anyone done an analysis of riders with cameras vs riders winning?



In the individual events, all riders were obliged to carry them. In the team pursuit, it was one rider per team. Riders were allowed to place the camera on the bike wherever they liked.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> In the individual events, all riders were obliged to carry them. In the team pursuit, it was one rider per team. Riders were allowed to place the camera on the bike wherever they liked.


Absolutely wherever? Even if this negated its usefulness as a camera? (eg pointing straight down at the track, or something like that)


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Aug 2016)

Does she use Timotei ?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was a serious question. How was i to know you are a female. What with the revelations on Friday my mind is in turmoil.









HTH


----------



## Random Monkey (22 Aug 2016)

Markymark said:


> Monkeys and typewriters.



Hey! We use computers these days!


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Absolutely wherever? Even if this negated its usefulness as a camera? (eg pointing straight down at the track, or something like that)



That's what they said on the commentary, but I presume there were some stipulations in the rules. In practice, everyone seemed to opt for seatpost mounting, which makes most sense. However, I did notice that some had it low enough that you could see the rear wheel in the shot, while others had it set higher up.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Aug 2016)

Since her hair is at the back of her head, it probably helps with the turbulent air coming off the back of the helment.

OTOH, Beryl Burton appears to have sported a short hair style in her riding career, and she certainly didn't hang around.

As someone who has never had long hair (and is unlikely to at my rate of balding), is there an influence of spare time on length of hair? I know I have had requests for dates turned down many-a-time by women citing "washing my hair" as an excuse, but does long hair take that much extra time and hassle to keep it in good condition that amateur or semi-amateur athletes previously haven't had the time/energy to do?


----------



## fimm (22 Aug 2016)

OK. As a woman, who has in the past had shoulder length hair, and who now has a "short at the sides and slightly longer on top" style - one that's fairly short for a woman - here are my thoughts/comments.

Really long hair that can be plaited back hard is good because you can keep it all out of the way in a plait. Before I had my current style, I had a jaw-length bob, and that was awful because it was too short to be tied back but long enough to get in the way. So I had it all cut off...

I'm sure the track athletes don't need to be as light as possible - they're not mountain climbers and they do come in a variety of shapes and sizes - so I don't think the weight of hair makes any difference, especially as it is all covered by the helmet.

When I had long hair I used to wash it once a week, and that worked fine for the plaited-back style I used to have. If I wanted to wear it down it did need to be clean, though. Nowadays I wash it every day, but I hardly ever dry it, as it drys fast enough on its own. Having long hair was nice in terms of being able to do "stuff" with it - even now, and I've had short hair for about a decade, I sometimes catch myself looking at a nice hairclip or something in a shop and have to remind myself that I no longer have enough hair to wear such a thing! I feel short hair wins for practicality, though, especially these days when I do a lot more sport than I used to do, I can wash it as often as I like.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Aug 2016)

On a slightly different tack, and taking a comparison to F1:

If you go into an F1 garage (apparently), you will be struck by the sense of order and cleanliness. Go out into the lorry park at the back, and whilst you may not notice it immediately, the lorries are parked with a precision that is breathtaking. Nothing is out of place, untidy or anything other than sparklingly clean. Whilst it does not make the cars any faster, it is my theory that the "dress smart, think smart" philosophy is at work here to is maximum extreme. If every team member (particularly mechanic) is methodical, careful and does everything with precision, this will encompass the toolboxes and the car. Nothing untoward will happen - all failures will be due to design flaws, rather than mechanic failures.

In Laura Trott's example, her perfectly plaited hair, always neat and tidy, reflects her riding style. Not the ugly arms and legs look of Sarah Hammer, but the apparently effortless application of power that shows nothing is wasted, and the air is not disturbed any more than is absolutely necessary. Just can't imagine that she jumps out of bed, looks at the tangled mass of hair in the mirror, waves a comb somwhere near it, and utters the phrase "That'll do".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2016)

By coincidence I just bumped into an article about girls and sport in which Laura talks about the women's plaited hair. No mention of aerodyamics though. It's at the bottom of this article:https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...re-put-off-sport-because-they-get-embarrassed


----------



## Bollo (22 Aug 2016)

I took this picture of a French rider (I've never managed to id her) during the 2014 UCI World Championships. Yes, she is sorting her hair while riding rollers no hands.


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2016)

Bollo said:


> I took this picture of a French rider (I've never managed to id her)



Here's the team from that event:





My money is on Soline Lamboley.


----------



## fimm (23 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> By coincidence I just bumped into an article about girls and sport in which Laura talks about the women's plaited hair. No mention of aerodyamics though. It's at the bottom of this article:https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...re-put-off-sport-because-they-get-embarrassed


_"The signature team GB plaits, she says, are about practicality – to keep flyaway hair from her face: “I do the whole team’s hair,” she laughs. “They all come to me to get it done.” "_
It was Becky James' and Katy Marchant's hair I particularly noticed, as it happens. I was wondering if they find that the process of getting your hair all plaited up is part of the mental process of getting ready to race. It is quite relaxing, having your hair done.

(They could, of course, choose to have short hair. My hair doesn't get in my face, because it isn't long enough. But that takes us into discussions of feeling feminine, and how we choose to look/dress/groom ourselves etc etc etc. Do we want to open that can of worms?)


----------



## coffeejo (23 Aug 2016)

fimm said:


> But that takes us into discussions of feeling feminine, and how we choose to look/dress/groom ourselves etc etc etc. Do we want to open that can of worms?)


Tell you what, let's ignore that _and_ the "feminist is a funny word" closing line...


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Aug 2016)

Laura looked great on BBC TV this morning. Shame she had to bring her boyfriend along.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Aug 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Laura looked great on BBC TV this morning. Shame she had to bring her boyfriend along.



He's won a few medals too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2016)

fimm said:


> _"The signature team GB plaits, she says, are about practicality – to keep flyaway hair from her face: “I do the whole team’s hair,” she laughs. “They all come to me to get it done.” "_
> It was Becky James' and Katy Marchant's hair I particularly noticed, as it happens. I was wondering if they find that the process of getting your hair all plaited up is part of the mental process of getting ready to race. It is quite relaxing, having your hair done.
> 
> (They could, of course, choose to have short hair. My hair doesn't get in my face, because it isn't long enough. But that takes us into discussions of feeling feminine, and how we choose to look/dress/groom ourselves etc etc etc. Do we want to open that can of worms?)


For the purposes of this thread, feel good, race well, seem to be all that's needed.


coffeejo said:


> Tell you what, let's ignore that _and_ the "feminist is a funny word" closing line...


My impression is that quite a few young women do not embrace the feminist label, all the while taking for granted many of the things that earlier feminists had to fight for.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My impression is that quite a few young women do not embrace the feminist label, all the while taking for granted many of the things that earlier feminists had to fight for.


If I'm feeling cheerful, I tell myself this is a good thing as it's a sign that the times, they are changing. 

But it mostly just depresses me.


----------



## glenn forger (23 Aug 2016)

BrumJim said:


> He's won a few medals too.



What's his hair like?


----------



## YahudaMoon (23 Aug 2016)

Bollo said:


>



Yeah that bike is gorgeous


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Aug 2016)

winjim said:


> You might find this project interesting.
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/womensgoldmedalists/womens-gold-medalists-rio-2016/description
> 
> Doesn't look like it's doing too well with the funding, but I hope she at least does the poster. I might get one for my daughter's bedroom.





> *The coverage of women's sport in the media is 7% (81% for men*


*
What gender are the other 12%?*


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> *
> What gender are the other 12%?*


I suspect that you realise that these are two independent percentages, not two portions of a whole 

But not a bad gag, so you get a like


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Aug 2016)

Bollo said:


> I took this picture of a French rider (I've never managed to id her) during the 2014 UCI World Championships. Yes, she is sorting her hair while riding rollers no hands.


Wowser' look at the bun on that!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Here's the team from that event:
> View attachment 140928
> 
> 
> My money is on Soline Lamboley.


I think you may be right. Not that I remember the name....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> If I'm feeling cheerful, I tell myself this is a good thing as it's a sign that the times, they are changing.
> 
> But it mostly just depresses me.


I guess we'll always need people on the margins who won't sit down and shut up while others in the middle will keep quiet and think of the more militant as too strident.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Aug 2016)

User said:


> You have ruined the punchline about Russian weightlifters.



I nearly added that......... but thought better of it


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Aug 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Since her hair is at the back of her head, it probably helps with the turbulent air coming off the back of the helment.
> 
> OTOH, Beryl Burton appears to have sported a short hair style in her riding career, and she certainly didn't hang around.
> 
> As someone who has never had long hair (and is unlikely to at my rate of balding), is there an influence of spare time on length of hair? I know I have had requests for dates turned down many-a-time by women citing "washing my hair" as an excuse, but does long hair take that much extra time and hassle to keep it in good condition that amateur or semi-amateur athletes previously haven't had the time/energy to do?


I'm certainly no athlete!
For years used to have long enough hair for a pony tail, then there was a CC Ecosse tour planned, 4 days on the road: I cut my hair very short and stopped dying it too, pure au naturel.
It did not make me any faster, but it certainly made things easier.
I left it that style ever since, great for the bike.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> My impression is that quite a few young women do not embrace the feminist label, all the while taking for granted many of the things that earlier feminists had to fight for.


Did you know the young ones started to wear corsets again, to make them look slimmer?
When I said to my colleague that her ancestresses fought for the right not to wear corsets she was unaware.


----------

